

If you work for Apple, we need your help... - st3fan
http://pragdave.blogs.pragprog.com/pragdave/2008/07/if-you-work-for.html

======
tlrobinson
It's quite silly that Apple still has the SDK under NDA. How do they expect
developers to share tips and tricks to improve their applications?

~~~
petercooper
It's also quite silly they have the apps wrapped up with DRM when Steve Jobs
seems keen on avoiding DRM in other areas -
<http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughtsonmusic/> \- but, hey, this is Apple,
and it's a closed platform.

In any case, while the SDK is under NDA, it does mention that you can discuss
it with other developers within the same program.. it's just discussion with
the outside world that's the problem.

------
icky
Every time I forget about Tim Bray's sharecropper essay, Apple reminds me of
it again.

~~~
sebg
Link to Tim Bray's essay ( I think) =>
[http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/07/12/WebsThePla...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/07/12/WebsThePlace)

------
jrockway
Frankly, I would just ignore the agreement. It's easier to beg for forgiveness
than to ask for permission.

Also, <insert usual remark about the unenforceability of "I Agree" contracts>

~~~
thomasswift
Normally, I'd agree with you but this apple, they'd have their lawyers all
over this.

------
gcv
Most likely, this is just plain corporate bureaucracy. Of course Apple wants
people to write programs for the iPhone. Of course Apple wants people to write
books about the iPhone. However, Apple is a big company, and big companies
specialize in being slow. If the senior person responsible for the iPhone SDK
forgot to call the legal department and tell it to relax the restrictions, it
probably didn't occur to legal to take the initiative.

~~~
silencio
Given all the developers I see bitching about this restriction (almost every
iPhone one I know/know of, especially high profile ones..like apple design
award winners (craig hockenberry of twitterrific fame)), I'd be surprised if
everyone just forgot about that wee little detail. :)

I was flabbergasted to see the NDA restriction still applying after the final
SDK was released ([http://lists.apple.com/archives/cocoa-
dev/2008/Jul/msg00855....](http://lists.apple.com/archives/cocoa-
dev/2008/Jul/msg00855.html)) and since Apple is still pretty keen about the
NDA, I have a feeling it's not that :)

------
sktrdie
"at last count, I have 8 Macs in my home". Why do you need 8 computers?

~~~
petercooper
I have 8 Macs also. Whenever I upgrade, I have one more. No-one will buy my
old ones at the price I want to sell, or either I want to keep them around as
spares.

That number should go down over time though. Apple's lost me as a customer
over this whole iPhone mess. Back to the PC I go if I can sell this Mac Pro
(but I'll always keep an iMac ;-)) - as an aside, if anyone in the UK fancies
buying an early 2008 Mac Pro with 30" ACD, I'm all ears.

~~~
trenchfever
Of course you could also choose to donate one to broke ass students. For
example someone like me. :-P Who knows, maybe I can even work for you when I
graduate. :grin:

------
Tichy
You just have to learn to trust...

